# Selbstbau MTB-Regenjacke aus Paclite



## david0815 (6. Juni 2007)

trullala und hallo,

und mein neues Projekt:

Eine Paclite MTB-Regenjacke, die sich modular dem Einsatz und Witterungsbedingungen anpassen lässt. Primäres Ziel war eine für mich perfekte Radregenjacke für regnerisches Training und größere MTB-Touren (insbesondere Alpencross) zu schneidern.

Schnittmuster habe ich zum ersten Mal mein komplett eigenes entwickelt. MIt dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden, vielleicht gibt es irgendwann wenn ich v2.0 in Angriff nehme ein paar Änderungen. BIs dahin muss sie sich erstmal noch in der Praxis beweisen.

Zunächst ein paar Bilder des *Entstehungsprozesses*:


 

 



*Und die fertige Jacke:*


 

 





*Features:

Ausklapp-/-rollbare Rückenschürze:*


 

 


Die Rückenverlängerung schützt vor Spritzwasser und sorgt für einen trockenen Ar***. Bei der Verwendung als Windjacke für Abfahrten oder abends auf der Hütte kann die Schürze eingerollt bleiben.

*Konturierte Armabschlüsse:*



Die Bündchen sind auf den Handrücken verlängert und schützen somit besser vor kalter Zugluft und Nässe.

*Anklettbare Handüberzieher:*


 

 

 
Wer schon mal länger Abfahrten bei Regen und tiefen Temperaturen mit nassen Handschuhen fahren durfte weiß was kalte Finger sind. Mit den optional anklettbaren Handschützern bleibt die Bedienung der Bremsen und Schaltung möglich, während die Hände gut vor den Witterungseinflüssen geschützt sind.

*Abnehmbare Kapuze:*



Bei richtig üblem Sauwetter hält die abnehmbare Kaupuze, die unter den Helm passt den Kopf warm und trocken, während sie bei gutem Wetter im Rucksack verschwindet. Der Schild ist aus Neopren.

Taschen hat die Jacke absichtlich keine, da sie auf geringes Gewicht optimiert ist und alle meine Trikots Taschen besitzen, bzw. auf Alpencross eh alles im Rucksack verschwindet. 
Evtl. klebe ich jedoch mit sewfree noch eine Brusttasche auf um Kleinteile (GPS o.ä.) schneller greifbar zu haben.

*Gewichte: *
Jacke:            284,3g
Kapuze:           50,1g
Handschuhe:    11,8g
Gesamt:         346,2g[/b]


----------



## Rolf (6. Juni 2007)

Nicht schlecht  

Nähte sind vernünftig abgeklebt und alles ist dicht ?

Wo bekommt man den Stoff her und was kostest das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david0815 (6. Juni 2007)

trullala und hallo,

Material ist Gore Paclite von Rockywoods.
Das restliche Zeug ist groÃteils von www.shelby.fi

*Kosten (exkl. Versand):*
Paclite: ~30â¬
RV und Kleinteile: ~20â¬

Alle NÃ¤hte sind abgetapt und der Beregnungstest in der Dusche wurde auch bereits mit Bravour absolviert.

mfg

David

P.S.: Gibt es sonst noch MYOGler hier?


----------



## manne (7. Juni 2007)

Hey, gefällt mir super, in Sachen "Selbstbau" gibts hier im Kleidungsbereich einfach zu wenig zu sehen, ich verbessere mir gern mal fertige Sachen oder als eigenständigstes Projekt eine Helmuntermütze, aber das hat natürlich eine ganz andere Qualtität, genial! 

MfG Manne


----------



## evilrogi (7. Juni 2007)

Sieht wirklich gut aus    !


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Respekt das sieht wirklich klasse aus. Machst du was in der Richtung beruflich, oder einfach "nur" erfahrener Hobbyschneider?


----------



## feda_gabel (7. Juni 2007)

Wow. 

Extrem spannendes Thema. Letzten Winter habe ich auch die ersten Versuche mit einer Nähmaschine und einem alten Fleecepulli gestartet. Das Projekt "Fleecemütze" war leider nicht ganz so erfolgreich. Sprich: warm, aber nur im Dunkeln vorzeigbar.

Regenjacke und Hose (oder auch andere Outdoorklamotten - Mütze, Rucksack,  kleine Täschchen ...) selbst zu produzieren finde ich extrem spannend. Die tollen atmungsaktiven Materialien lassen sich ja heute anscheinend auch irgendwie besorgen. 

Ein genaues Schnittmuster (Vorlage) bräuchte ich allerdings schon. Sonst wird das wohl nix.

Was muss man bei den Nähten beachten? Welchen Faden hast du benutzt? Mit was klebt man die Nähte ab? Wie lange machst du das schon.

Fragen über Fragen  .


----------



## david0815 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

habe gerade nicht soo viel Zeit. 

Daher nur ein paar Kurzinfos und links:

Ein gutes Forum zum Thema MYOG gibt es hier.

Mehr INfos (linksammlung) hier.

Mehr Infos nächste Woche.

schönes WE

David


----------



## ilex (10. Juni 2007)

fein! Maschine, PFAFF 362 ?  
*
darf ich mich an eine Bestellung bei Rockywoods anhängen?*  - meine Kreditkarte ist nicht in deren Auswahl. Projekt wäre ein Biwaksack


----------



## david0815 (11. Juni 2007)

hi,

@ilex
Jupp, Maschine ist ne Pfaff 362.
Derzeit ist keine Neubestellung bei rockywoods geplant, da erst gelaufen.

@feda_gabel:

Ich nähe seit 2005. Gelernt habe ich es durch einfach machen. Mache das nicht professionell, sondern nur für mich. Faden ist normales Gütermann Polestergarn.

mfg

David


----------



## david0815 (3. August 2007)

Hallo, habe noch ein paar Bilder gemacht um die Passform zu zeigen. 
Location ist aber nicht gerade die Schönste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feda_gabel (4. August 2007)

Genial. Bin beeindruckt .


----------



## Nickensen (4. August 2007)

geh doch in (klein)serie !
sehr schön - kompliment -
gruß
daniel


----------



## ollibolli (4. August 2007)

wenn ich diese schöne Jacke sehe, will ich auch nähen können  
jetzt bin ich erstmal blass vor Neid


----------



## OPC565 (5. August 2007)

Hi
Ich hab auch ne 362 Automatik   ..... ich will mir ne Freeride hose schneidern mit top lüftung und ledereinsätzen ... aber ich fange gerade erst an zu schneidern , cool das es da noch mehr gibt !!!!!
Wäre das nich ne eigene Sparte wert ???
LG. Andreas


----------



## USANORMAN (5. August 2007)

warum so kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht?


----------



## feda_gabel (5. August 2007)

OPC565 schrieb:


> Wäre das nich ne eigene Sparte wert ???



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. September 2007)

mal ne andere frage: die bahnen sind 50 - 60 zoll breit, aber wenn man 1 stück ordert, wie lange ist das zeug dann?? ich mein, bei 60" breite und selber länge käme man net weit, ich hab aber keine infos gefunden, wie lang dann so "1" ist


----------



## david0815 (19. September 2007)

Die verkaufte einheit ist 1 Yard! Also 0.9144 m.

Für eine Jacke brauchst du rund 2m Material. Größenabhängig natürlich!
Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast einfach melden.
Überlegst du zu bestellen? Hätte u.U. Interesse das ein oder andere mitzubestellen. 

@fedagabel und opc565: Ne eigene Sparte bei einem Beitrag ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben! Da müsste wohl noch einiges mehr kommen. 

mfg

David


----------



## homerjay (19. September 2007)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, was manche Leute für Hobbys haben und was für professionelle Ergebnisse dabei rauskommen.
Super Teil! Vor allem die Idee mit den anklettbaren Regenhandschuhen gefällt mir. Wäre es nicht besser, wenn Du die Handschuhe als 2-Finger-Handschuhe aufteilst, á la Pearl Izumi Lobster? Das dürfte das Handling erleichtern.

Grüße


----------



## DietmarTheBiker (19. September 2007)

@david0815: Kannst Du mal noch ein paar Info's posten wie Du das alles gemacht hast? Wie genau hast Du die Näthe vertaped? Und wie hast Du die Maße genommen? Meine Mutter hätte die nötige Näherfahrung um mir was zu Nähen, und so manche Gimmicks der Jacke sind echt genial!


----------



## zak0r (19. September 2007)

sehr geil, sowas hab ich immer gesucht! danke für die idee, werde mir mal versuchen eine neue garnitur klamotten zu basten, thx!


----------



## OmemoO (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

das ist ja Tuning der feinsten Art... respekt 

Die Handhaube ist auch sehr innovativ...

Kann man das nicht patentieren... 

Der Biker-Model muß noch an seiner Photogenität arbeiten....

ciao,
memo

ps: bei dem Bild mit der Rück-Ansicht des Bikers hat mein AntiVir einen Virus gemeldet... bei Euch auch?


----------



## jasper (21. September 2007)

hi,
wie erstellst du denn die schnittmuster?
kannst du mir das evtl mal zukommen lassen?


----------



## homerjay (21. September 2007)

OmemoO schrieb:


> Die Handhaube ist auch sehr innovativ...
> 
> Kann man das nicht patentieren...



Jetzt nicht mehr!
Grüße


----------



## david0815 (15. November 2007)

Da mich jetzt einige Fragen zum Schnittmuster erreicht haben hier noch ein paar Ausführungen: Das Schnittmuster ähnelt dem einer alten Pearl Izumi-Jacke von mir. Klassischer Raglanschnitt eben. Bislang habe ich das Schnittmuster nur im Original - also nicht digital - vorliegen. Kann es also nicht weitergeben. Vielleicht mache ich mich da demnächst mal dran. 

Ihr müsst euch also einen eigenen Schnitt erstellen. Ist auch nicht schwer, und dann hat er schon die passende Größe. Mein Schnitt entspricht nämlich S müsste also für die Meisten eh noch abgeändert werden. Also einfach ein passendes Teil als Vorlage nehmen und den Schnitt abnehmen.

Tipps dazu gibt es hier. Für Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung. 

Die Handschuhe werde ich demnächst nochmal im Lobster-Design machen. Jetzt kommt ja die Jahreszeit in der die Jacke sich bewähren muß.

mfg

David


----------



## jasper (15. November 2007)

hi david,
danke für deine antwort. hatte schon gefürchtet, du wärst endgültig von der bildfläche verschwunden.
eine jacke werde ich mir definitiv demnächst zulegen müssen, da ist doch selbstnähen genau das richtige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

